

Show HN: Buzzer beater notifications - mponizil
http://www.scoreboardsays.com

======
zach
Seems easy and has a simple call to action.

However, I personally think AreYouWatchingThis cannot be beat. The founder has
been working in this space for over four years now and is a model of dogged
determination. RUWT? is a great example for entrepreneurs of how to keep going
and refuse to go away quietly when you have a hold of a good idea.

<http://areyouwatchingthis.com/>

~~~
mponizil
Yea was sent that yesterday but didn't look much into it until now. Wow, it's
pretty impressive. Props to Phillip for doing the complete product on his own.

------
aaronmarks
Screenshots on the homepage are a bit confusing - seems like you should be
able to sign up right from the homepage, but then you have to click through.

------
csuper
Dig the idea, but agree the design is lacking. I'm still going to subscribe -
good luck!

------
minouye
Nice work! Just out of curiosity, where are you pulling live scores from?

~~~
mponizil
I've found some data sources online (different ones for each sport). It's
probably not totally legal but I'll post the links when I get home.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
ranman
I've always wanted something like this.

